# AD, Qatar or Sharjah



## percy1072 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi
Im having few interviews lined up.. one for Qatar, AD & for Sharjah. we're planning to move to ME as a family.
From all you living out there, which would be a better place to live in terms of making a saving at the end of the day. we are 3 of us including a 4 year old child. No expensive standard of living, no night life, We expect a 1 or 2 bedroom apartment in a decent/quiet neighbourhood, and nearby school. 
Appreciate your views. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do not know about qatar costs. 

But out of Sharjah and Abu Dhabi, sharjah is going to alot cheaper in the way of rent and cost of living. I have a pakistan/indian friend in sharjah who loves living there as she says it preserves her kids living in there own culture. Abu Dhabi is nicer but its also quite a bitmore expensive. It seems to be a much busier life style though. They are quite different places. Between the two, if they are not giving you a pay difference, choose sharjah if you are wishing to save more.


----------



## percy1072 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I do not know about qatar costs.
> 
> But out of Sharjah and Abu Dhabi, sharjah is going to alot cheaper in the way of rent and cost of living. I have a pakistan/indian friend in sharjah who loves living there as she says it preserves her kids living in there own culture. Abu Dhabi is nicer but its also quite a bitmore expensive. It seems to be a much busier life style though. They are quite different places. Between the two, if they are not giving you a pay difference, choose sharjah if you are wishing to save more.


Hi Jynxgirl,

Thanks for the helpful insight.

Cheers
percy


----------

